# Skyline Forum?



## H-Town300ZXRacer (Jan 5, 2005)

What is the most popular(best) Skyline forum on the internet? I've been looking for a while now but I cant seem to find any that are that popular.


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

There's one called www.skylinesdownunder.com they have a forum for peps in the u.s i think and www.r31skylineclub.com is also a good 1 check them out...
:cheers:


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

stock_aussie_R31 said:


> There's one called www.skylinesdownunder.com they have a forum for peps in the u.s i think and www.r31skylineclub.com is also a good 1 check them out...
> :cheers:


theres a few. 

skylinesdownunder, fresh alloy, and automotive forums seem to be the leading authorities online right now.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

is SDU still going eh? Id think Skylines Australia (SAU) would be a better choice.


----------



## nuffin_werks (May 9, 2004)

here is a short list of the skyline type forums i know of:

www.skylinesaustralia.com
www.skylinesdownunder.com
www.theskylinesunderground.tk
www.thecarscene.com
www.tangentrix.com
www.niztek.com

And these are some information type web pages:
www.meggala.com
www.strictlycars.com/topnissansitesv2/index.html

Hope this helps some guys


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

H-Town300ZXRacer said:


> What is the most popular(best) Skyline forum on the internet? I've been looking for a while now but I cant seem to find any that are that popular.



Unless you speak japanese, you won't find a 'most' popular forum outside of Japan. Only a few hundred were officially inported to the UK and with 100 official R32's and many grey market cars in Austrailia and NZ. In the USA there are less than 130 legal cars here, so there is no big forum for Skyline owners outside of japan.

It would be nice if there was just one forum for all the Gaijun's, but they are spread all over the place.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Umm... SkylinesAustralia is one of the biggest Skyline forums anywhere


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Us canadians have one now.. www.gtrcanada.com ... :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Joel said:


> Umm... SkylinesAustralia is one of the biggest Skyline forums anywhere


I am not saying they are not a big one. What I meant is that with so many forums out there and so few owners on line, it spreads the people pretty thin. Most stick to whichever forum is in their area. I myself go on almost all of them from time to time.


----------

